# A Tech-Nerd Joins!



## Peter (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi! I have already made a few posts arround the fourm, and I figured it was about time to say Hi to everyone. I primaraly do tech in a small High School (400 kids) auditorium (seats 550). I am a senior in that high school, and am basicly a one man tech crew. There is a teacher "in charge" of me, but since we moved into a new building last year, I know more about the equipment then him (although i dont know too much about it! and i want to learn more!), and have more or less been given control of the place!! ::evil laugh here:: 

In addition to working at my school, I do some recording at different Bible conferences and make the files availble on my website: www.peter.revohosting.com If you cant tell from the website, in addition to being a techie, I am also a computer nerd, and enjoy programing and espeically working with sound on the computer. Does anyone have favorate software/interfaces to work with sound on the computer? (cheap or free is best, but I am willing to drool over everything!) 

Well, I just really wanted to say HI and say that so far I have enjoyed these forums greatly! I hope to learn alot and maybe even help some people out too!


----------



## zac850 (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi and Welcome.

First off, HA, you say _you_ have a small school. My high school has 40 people in it, 10 per grade (about).

However, I've wined about that enough already.

Computer nerd, I'm assuming you use a PC? I personally use a Mac, and have run many shows off iTunes, which is free. Hook it up to the sound board and play special effects or music cue's off that. I like it better then tapes and CD's.

Welcome, and I hope to talk to you a lot more on the forums.


----------



## avkid (Oct 4, 2004)

wow i feel sorry for you guys because small school usually equals small budget(new york state being the exception, were all poor)


----------



## Peter (Oct 4, 2004)

ya, you got the small budget part right!!! I have have to bring in my own Duck Tape even!!!! (ya, I know i am going to get yelled at for not using gaff.... but honestly i have never even seen the stuff b/c of the budgets of everything that goes on around here, and with how much time i spend volunteering on projects, I cant afford the stuff!) 

Ya, you got the PC part right. There are enough macs in our school for me have used them enough to get past the "you dont use them enough to like them" argument but I stil dont like them. If you can get it to work for you, great!

My best tip about using the computer for sound in general, is to make a 60 seconds of silence track and throw that in between every track of your playlist in Windows Media Player (or iTunes). This gives you plenty of time to hit pause before the next track starts playing! I know that's something completely simple, but it is something that took me too long to figure out, and now mabye someone else wont have to think about it as hard as I did!


----------

